# Need a new training diary!



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi, I need to buy a new diary for recording my rides. I've been using the Joe Friel one sold by VeloNews, but I'm thinking of going electronic. Any recommendations? 

I'm planning to do a lot of riding this year, hopefully 8 hours a week, for a first century in July (rolling terrain) and a group tour in Colorado in September, with not much high mountain pass riding. I' won't have a power meter, beyond the power estimate from my HAC-4 or the Kurt power meter i got with my trainer.

Kensbikes


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

but a 1$ binder, fill it with paper and grab a pen.

keep it real man, just right all your stats in like a diary/journal.

dont trust technoly too finisky, plus the real journal you can take along to races abroad with you.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

MS Excel and make the perfect one from scratch. It's really, really easy.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks, gents!


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

I found Cyclistats good, does everything I need and nice graphs, costs $ though. Never let me down yet, very easy to compare year to year


----------



## Parlee Z1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use ProLog Cycling . Free and easy to use excel spreadsheet.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

KensBikes said:


> Hi, I need to buy a new diary for recording my rides. I've been using the Joe Friel one sold by VeloNews, but I'm thinking of going electronic. Any recommendations?
> 
> I'm planning to do a lot of riding this year, hopefully 8 hours a week, for a first century in July (rolling terrain) and a group tour in Colorado in September, with not much high mountain pass riding. I' won't have a power meter, beyond the power estimate from my HAC-4 or the Kurt power meter i got with my trainer.
> 
> Kensbikes


I've used mycyclinglog.com for a while, but I also like mapmyfitness.com, but finally settled on sport tracks, even though it isn't web enabled. 

for free options, anyway,


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

I made my own on EXCELL, have every ride from 2005 on recorded in there. If only I could figure a way to use all that data.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

+1 for Sport Tracks. Then use some of the plugins. 
- Training Planner is cool
- if you have a garmin Edge or Forerunner (or other) the Garmin Fitness Plug in lets you design and plan workouts.
- GPS2 Power Track is a poor mans power meter. Also can display detailed weather info during your ride.


----------

